# Airbrush Cleaner



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I was doing some searches on homemade airbrush cleaning solutions. I figured I'd ask here since I got a ton of different things. I know some use Windex, but I've seen plenty of negative feedback about the Windex eventually breaking down the chrome plated metals of brushes. Do any of you use a good homemade cleaner recipe that they are willing to share? 

After reading my findings, I figured a solution of distilled water mixed with alcohol and a few drops of dishwashing liquid would work, but not sure of the percentages. On Saturday nights, I figured I could just use the Maker's Mark I'm sipping on...that probably wouldn't fly while I'm at work however.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Paul


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I always disassemble and use lacquer thinner even when using water based paints. Water based thinners never get things as clean as solvents.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, that would be a once or twice a month thing to totally clean your brush....I'm talking about a quick cleaner to use while your painting to clean out the brush between paints and such....something that cuts a little better than just plain water.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually do mine each time I use it. Well, at least I try to. Sometimes I skip it and regret it later. I don&#8217;t use a lot of retarder, so paint builds up in the tip quickly. I have a lot less trouble when things are clean. I&#8217;ve heard of people using rubbing alcohol, but have never used it myself. Though I can&#8217;t say for sure, I have a hard time believing that window cleaner will strip the chrome off, unless it&#8217;s a cheap brush. If lacquer cleaner hasn&#8217;t hurt mine, window cleaner shouldn&#8217;t either.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> I actually do mine each time I use it. Well, at least I try to. Sometimes I skip it and regret it later. I dont use a lot of retarder, so paint builds up in the tip quickly. I have a lot less trouble when things are clean. Ive heard of people using rubbing alcohol, but have never used it myself. Though I cant say for sure, I have a hard time believing that window cleaner will strip the chrome off, unless its a cheap brush. If lacquer cleaner hasnt hurt mine, window cleaner shouldnt either.


Thats a great point....I have the Iwata HP-CS...I know a lot of guys use the Windex. That may just be the easiest/cheapest way to go.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I use a mixture of 91% isopropyl alcohol and distilled water. Never a problem. Windex that has ammonia in it will tear up your brush unless you make sure you run plenty of clean water through it after use. All of my old brushes have no chrome left from the windex before I knew what was going on.....FYI

Rod


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

whats the mix rj? 50/50??


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been using Windex for over a year without any problems. I rinse the gun well with clean water after the Windex flush, and wipe it down with a rag. Every once in a while, I soak the tip in a film canister 1/2 full of Windex.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

50/50 is what I use with alcohol and water.

Rod


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Paul I got the same brush as you...

Glass plus works for me...i havent stripped my brush down in weeks...Spray it in dump out the excess wipe it clean...add another spray and shoot it throught the brush and im ready for a color transition...


----------

